
Apple File System - knweiss
http://www.russbishop.net/apple-file-system
======
knweiss
_" Although APFS does checksum metadata blocks it does not do anything to
provide resilience for data blocks. That is a huge omission in a modern
filesystem, a point I tried to politely but forcefully make in the File System
Lab directly to a responsible engineer."_

~~~
creshal
A curious omission, same with snapshot shipping. You'd think that Apple of all
companies would be behind those and tie them into Time Machine.

